# What does HDR stand for?



## crowl31 (Dec 26, 2007)

I see HDR on the messages boards and I have no idea what that means.  

Anyone want to help?


----------



## Arch (Dec 26, 2007)

HDR = High Dynamic Range

If you put HDR in the search box it will give you many threads with all the details you need.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi,
It means, "High Dynamic Range".  It refers to tonal qualities.
Normally it involves several merged exposures.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 27, 2007)

HDR is the new catch phrase that is selling everything from LCD TVs, to video cards, to cameras, to software...

It's really awesome, though...so I can understand why.


----------

